# Meca California State Final (San Jose)



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I was wondering who from So. Cal was going up North.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

michaelsil1 said:


> I was wondering who from So. Cal was going up North.


I guess I would be representing EastCal. 

That's the one on 9-24-11 right?
I am going to make every attempt to be there and be a total spongue for knowledge regarding these competitions since I have chosen to join MECA.
I also would very much like to finally meet face to face with other DIYMA members that I spend so much time posting with.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm working on carpooling with Todd.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Yes that's September 24th.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

yeah, sept 24th  i am meeting with the car club tomorrow to finalize the details of the car show that will be happening at the same time...


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

oh there should be plenty of fun...100-150 show cars, monster energy girls, prolly have a few out door games (dunking booth for the hot models? ), giant pump it up house inside for kids, bbq, DJ, etc etc....

the car club that is hosting the car show with our finals is having another mini carshow/fundraiser this sunday with similar activities, i am gonna go and snap some pics for ya...


----------



## Black05Hemi (May 10, 2010)

Team Hybrid and Team Arc will be there with guns loaded...


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Trophies and a few "special awards" were ordered today.


----------



## mrpeabody (May 26, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing this one.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

VERY IMPORTANT

If you have an expired membership, your points will NOT count after the expiration date INCLUDING finals. Here is a list of expired memberships that will need to be renewed before or at state finals. I know not everyone frequents these forums so if you know these people let them know whats up.

Abe Abt
Alan Hickman
Alex Alarcon
Alex Juarez
Alpine
Angela Chandler
Anthony Wychules
Austin Chandler
Bill Johnson
Bill Varnado
Brent Fujii
David Mennie
Dennis Darkoh
Don Gibson
Eric Holdaway
Gary Killian
Gary Summers
Greg Dodd
James Becker
James Hanching
James Ngim
Jason Kister
Jay Oliphant
Jim Bishop
Jim Williams
Ken Wiseman
Ken Wiseman
Kimo
Meredith Rounds
Mike Little
Neel Mehta
Noel Orlando
Paul Tran
Preston "Mr. P" Rhen
Ray West
Rob Gomez
Robert Reilly
Steve Ciccarello
Terry SooHoo
Tim Brunyansky
Todd Woodworth
Tom Sweere
Tray Williams
Zach Lefler


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Woah! I recognize a few names on the list. I'll send a few emails.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

FartinInTheTub said:


> Woah! I recognize a few names on the list. I'll send a few emails.


Fart,
You going to the MECA State Finals in SJ?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Black05Hemi (May 10, 2010)

David Mennie renewed his membership two weeks ago...


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I let my boss know I was going today. Now I have to figure out how to get the money for gas, registration and motel. This is going to be expensive and all the Big Dogs are going to beat Kitty up.










I think we need to have finals in Southern California!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

michaelsil1 said:


> I think we need to have finals in Southern California!


Hey, you've got Paris Hilton, Lindsay Lohan, and the entire cast of the Hills.
Let us at least have the MECA finals. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Hey, you've got Paris Hilton, Lindsay Lohan, and the entire cast of the Hills.
> Let us at least have the MECA finals.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


We'll consider 2012 down south. I'd like to see finals here int he Central Valley but I have to admit the heat is terrible. Still 100 degrees as of late. I: think everyone is going to like the MVP Arena for finals. Plenty of room, enough area to keep SQ and SPL away from each other and things to do while we wait.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Michael don't u remember where we had finals in 09? Its out turn to host one!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> Michael don't u remember where we had finals in 09? Its out turn to host one!


Yes I do.

Wasn't the one last year up North!


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> Yes I do.
> 
> Wasn't the one last year up North!


"North" for you. It was in Visalia about 2.5 hrs from LA and 2.5hrs from the bay.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> "North" for you. It was in Visalia about 2.5 hrs from LA and 2.5hrs from the bay.


I betcha that was hot as all get out.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Aubrey,

Are you competing?


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

I paid for this year's membership like 2 months ago or so... Where's my card?


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

rawdawg said:


> I paid for this year's membership like 2 months ago or so... Where's my card?


If you competed in SoCal you'd have to ask Todd about your membership. Or you could contact Steve at MECA headquarters.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> Michael don't u remember where we had finals in 09? Its out turn to host one!


That was IASCA finals


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> That was IASCA finals


Yep!

Southern California was MECA's stepchild this season.


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Fart,
> You going to the MECA State Finals in SJ?
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Wish I could but alas... Will be on a family rv trip during that time. Going to Arizona.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

FartinInTheTub said:


> Wish I could but alas... Will be on a family rv trip during that time. Going to Arizona.


Arizona in September?
You are either sadistic, or nuts. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> VERY IMPORTANT
> 
> If you have an expired membership, your points will NOT count after the expiration date INCLUDING finals. Here is a list of expired memberships that will need to be renewed before or at state finals. I know not everyone frequents these forums so if you know these people let them know whats up.
> 
> ...


can we sign up at finals?


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

BigRed said:


> can we sign up at finals?



Yes, as long as you renew before the season is over your points will count. (bending the rules slightly)


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

i can do it now if it can be done electronically

let me know


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Arizona in September?
> You are either sadistic, or nuts.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR



I love Sedona. Gonna do some Jeepin and Mountain biking. But yeh... It's hotter than hell there when i'll be there.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

FartinInTheTub said:


> I love Sedona. Gonna do some Jeepin and Mountain biking. But yeh... It's hotter than hell there when i'll be there.


Here's a pic of my car at the Sedona Airport overlooking the city.
I to love that area.
I never get tired of it and Oak Creek.
My sister just moved from Williams to Flagstaff so I get to still go up there time to time.

I hope you have a great trip!
BTW, I would be happy to baby sit the 5 series for you while you're away. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Here's a pic of my car at the Sedona Airport overlooking the city.
> I to love that area.
> I never get tired of it and Oak Creek.
> My sister just moved from Williams to Flagstaff so I get to still go up there time to time.
> ...


DUDE! Pantera!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

atsaubrey said:


> DUDE! Pantera!


Yep.
Most amazing car I have ever owned.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## JBishop (Oct 8, 2009)

Who will be the judges?


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Yea good question and how many??


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm judging. That much I know for sure. I have no idea who else is judging with me though. I know there need to be AT LEAST 3 judges. 6 would be better so that we don't have to judge every car. 

I'm sure that Aubrey and/or Bing will be in touch with the other possible judges soon. I'm really looking forward to this show and to seeing everyone. I've been MIA most of this year and haven't entered into a single show due to my day job. I can't wait to hear the improvements in everyone's rig from last year's Final.


----------



## JBishop (Oct 8, 2009)

Wow Zach. Your getting started and I'm retiring from competing. no more mountains to climb just judging.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I don't blame you Jim. I don't even have a head unit in the Scion right now. Everything is out of the car. Real life priorities have to come first I'm afraid. But I am looking forward to judging this show.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Jim why dont you come up and judge? just because you are retiring from competition doesnt mean you need to retire from judging


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> I don't blame you Jim. I don't even have a head unit in the Scion right now. Everything is out of the car. Real life priorities have to come first I'm afraid. But I am looking forward to judging this show.


quit putting awesome Italian upgrades on your bike and you might be able to put that scion together


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

BigRed said:


> quit putting awesome Italian upgrades on your bike and you might be able to put that scion together


I'm busted.  So worth it though.


----------



## SQHemi (Jan 17, 2010)

BigRed said:


> quit putting awesome Italian upgrades on your bike and you might be able to put that scion together


So true. :laugh::laugh: Busted


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

BigRed said:


> quit putting awesome Italian upgrades on your bike and you might be able to put that scion together


QTF...


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Haters.  LOL!!!!

Don't worry, the Scion is not finished in the lanes. Just sitting out this year. I plan to go undefeated in 2012.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

some cars gettin ready here!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

jtaudioacc said:


> some cars gettin ready here!


BTW, is there a NorCal Socal rivalry thing that I should know about before I walk into a firestorm next Saturday? 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## SQHemi (Jan 17, 2010)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> BTW, is there a NorCal Socal rivalry thing that I should know about before I walk into a firestorm next Saturday?
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Friendly rivalry in the Modex class. Gary and I have been fighting it out all season. And Big Red is the wild card, never know what he is up to


----------



## SQHemi (Jan 17, 2010)

Boostedrex said:


> Haters.  LOL!!!!
> 
> Don't worry, the Scion is not finished in the lanes. Just sitting out this year. I plan to go undefeated in 2012.


You will not be undefeated unless you maintain the painter's tape mounting system from the last setup. :laugh:


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

SQHemi said:


> Big Red is the wild card, never know what he is up to


I know bigred and this other guy were playing around in his truck today.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> BTW, is there a NorCal Socal rivalry thing that I should know about before I walk into a firestorm next Saturday?
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Yes, there is a bit of a rivalry. But as Scott mentioned it's mainly in the Modex (and Modified) classes. 



SQHemi said:


> You will not be undefeated unless you maintain the painter's tape mounting system from the last setup. :laugh:


LOL!! The painter's tape setup did garner the highest Mod class score all last season, but didn't go undefeated. So I have to change something.  And from what I understand David Minnie's truck has improved leaps and bounds from where it was before too. So I'm going to have to bring my A+ game if I want to beat him.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i still cant get over the new Scott lol What The HELL!?! lol

talking to a few people, i think this is gonna be one fantastic event, could be the biggest SQ comp we have had in cali over the past 3 years...wish more socal guys can come up 

and also, there are some surprise entries waiting in the wings for this one...none from me really, but i hear whispers lol

i am gonna be psyched to see the Best of Best of Show go down...there are at least 4, maybe even 5 VERY strong contenders this year 

on the other hand, it sucks that almost all my guys are in the same class competing against each other lol


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> i still cant get over the new Scott lol What The HELL!?! lol
> 
> talking to a few people, i think this is gonna be one fantastic event, could be the biggest SQ comp we have had in cali over the past 3 years...wish more socal guys can come up
> 
> ...


I would love to attend, but I just don't have the money.


----------



## JBishop (Oct 8, 2009)

simplicityinsound said:


> Jim why dont you come up and judge? just because you are retiring from competition doesnt mean you need to retire from judging


I told Aubrey I would judge for him when he needs help.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I got to listen to BigRed (Jim Becker) today and it has been transformed into a much better sounding beast. I can't tell you what the changes are, but it's sounding the best I've ever heard it.


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey Jim looks like you and Scott are auditioning for a dentyne commercial but hey if my car sounded half as nice as your truck I would be smiling too. Glad I had the chance to listen to it and all I have to say is simply amazing


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

It looks like I can make it. epper:

I got a Big Tip!


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> It looks like I can make it. epper:
> 
> I got a Big Tip!


SWEET!

For the BOBOS guys...........


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

she looks SO thrilled in that photo lol  

there should be a rule that only those who can fit the trophy completely in their car without taking it apart can win that beast. 

i am fairly sure i am one of the few who can do it haha, dont htink big red can fit that completely in the bed of the truck can you jim?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

damn thats a big trophy 

I don't think i could fit that in the bed, but if i do have the honors of winning, I'll figure out a way to get it home 

that girl has the look like she just ate diarrhea and cant get the taste out of her mouth :surprised:


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

and Michael....since you are gonna make it, tune with fourplay, disc 4, track 3


----------



## Black05Hemi (May 10, 2010)

Boostedrex said:


> Haters.  LOL!!!!
> 
> Don't worry, the Scion is not finished in the lanes. Just sitting out this year. I plan to go undefeated in 2012.


:laugh:


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> and Michael....since you are gonna make it, tune with fourplay, disc 4, track 3


I did, but it was track 6 that blew the Mid Bass Driver.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

anyone coming into town relatively early on friday? if so, we can all meet up for dinner...i can introduce yall to Henry's World Famous BBQ.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> anyone coming into town relatively early on friday? if so, we can all meet up for dinner...i can introduce yall to Henry's World Famous BBQ.


Bing,

I still have your number I'll call you when I get up there.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Can I get the address for the show location from someone?
Thx,
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Black05Hemi said:


> :laugh:


Extra motivation is always a good thing. Looking forward to competing against you next year David.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

BigRed said:


> damn thats a big trophy
> 
> that girl has the look like she just ate diarrhea and cant get the taste out of her mouth :surprised:


or

.....Boys and their trophies.....

I really wish I could be there for this comp. It is going to be an incredible event - really looking forward to seeing the results and the photos. 

BTW - love that Pantera!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

bertholomey said:


> or
> 
> .....Boys and their trophies.....
> 
> ...


So did I.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*GUYS, THIS IS VERY IMPORTANT.

WHEN INPUTTING THE ADDRESS ON THE NAV, DO NOT USE THE ONE ON THE FLIER, IT IS CORRECT BUT MOST NAVIS SEND YOU NEXT DOOR AND THERE IS NO WAY TO GET INTO THE LOT FROM THERE.

INSTEAD:

NAVIGATE TO 

INTERSECTION OF MONTAGUE EXPRESSWAY AND KRUSE DRIVE

OR

IF YOUR NAVI CANNOT DO INTERSECTIONS, NAVIGATE TO 2340 KRUSE DRIVE SAN JOSE, CA 95131, ITS THE BUSINESS NEXT DOOR BUT IT WILL GET YOU TO THE CORRECT PLACE INSTEAD OF NEXT DOOR ON MONTAGUE.

THE ENTRANCE TO THE PARKING LOT IS ON KRUSE DRIVE.


BE SAFE AND SEE YOU SATURDAY *


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> she looks SO thrilled in that photo lol


Are you sure that's a girl?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> Are you sure that's a girl?


either you or me is being real offensive in that case lol


----------



## Black05Hemi (May 10, 2010)

Team Arc took every SQ class but Street, where my Jeep finished second to Jim Bishop...I defended my title in Modified, and it was great to see everyone


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

And is it true that every class winner but one was using hybrid audio drivers?


----------



## Black05Hemi (May 10, 2010)

Not sure Jimmy, I know me in Modified and Scott in Mod Ex have them...Missed ya, we'll get 'em next year


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

David, 
Very glad to hear you did well.
It was great meeting you, your dad, and everyone else at the meet.
DIYMA had a really terrific turn out in members and now I can put a face with all of you on here.
Thanks for making me feel welcome!
I will post pics tomorrow.

BTW, Jim Bishop said that was his last show he will compete in.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Fun day, quite exhausting for me but it was great to see so many sq cars out 

Team Hybrid and Team Arc had definitely overall the best supported and strongest cars in cali, and as expected, they did extremely well. Jim, I am pretty sure that Team arc won every class except street where Jim Bishop took it with Team Zapco, and Team HAT won every class except my class where Troy won with Morel. 

Heck even the 1x intro event's street class was won by my 370z running the Arc XDi 

It was great to meet every one and I am quite proud of my team guys...all of whom except Mike was competing in their first or second event with no real expectations. Especially surprised with how well the Porsche Cabrio install did...but a lot of the thanks there goes to SQ-Hemi (Scott) for his tuning. Mike also did very well under the circumstances, again a lot of credit goes to Scott. Just remember to bring your log book next time 

PPI-ART COLLECTOR: great meeting you as well, cant wait for you to get the build done and come out and join us..like i always say, the best way to learn is to actually have a system together and start competing for real to gain experience. I think Jesse (killersharkSJ) is a prime example of that, and has really gained a ton of experience and points over the season with his red acura TSX.

Scooter: great seeing you again man...the civic is lookin clean...i like your idea in the trunk...i think the key is to build it so it doesnt look too busy once all the surfaces are occupied...i think the biggest challenge may be end up having too small portion of the trunk left and thus looking too crowded.

I really wish i could have listened to more cars and talked to more people, but with helping to organizing the event, directing cars, helping my rookie competitors, and hurting my back a few days earlier working on a car, i was about dead by noon time


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

Bing and Audry, you guys did a great job with the entire event. Judging went smooth and we were were out at a decent time. Thanks to all the judges as well. Especially the ones who came from So Cal, you guys are soldiers to drive home after the show. Without you guys we can't play in our sandbox, so a BIG thanks to you guys and gal (Andrea)!
Thanks to all sat in the Scion and gave feedback. That is so helpful when it comes to improving our scores from show to show. It was great meeting all the new people from So Cal and a couple of guys from Nor Cal as well. There were a few new faces I didn't get a chance to meet, so maybe next time we can hook up. 
Big congrats to Ryan Bartlett, it was his first show and he took home two awards for his Camaro. Thanks to all on this forum who helped us with this project. Unfortunately his is back on chemo as of last Thursday, but he was excited to compete at his first event and his parents want thank everyone who helped also. Please keep him in your prayers.
Big Red we all missed you brother, I was looking forward to listening to your truck and checking out your new build. Last minute problems out of town with no resources available sucks. Call me if that ever happens again brother, I am usually running late and have a shop with most parts available and will always lend a hand to a fellow competitor and teammate. 
Big thanks to Paco for all of his hard work and effort this past week preparing for this event. We put in some very late night/early morning days and our hard work paid off. 
Big thanks to Jim Bishop, Terry Soo Hoo and Scott for there feedback and help with the final tune. This is really a team effort and I am grateful to all of you guys.
See you all next time!
gf


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Hey its was nice meeting everyone at yesterday's comp! Great cars and even Greater
People!!! Take care,

Bluenote


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Bluenote said:


> Hey its was nice meeting everyone at yesterday's comp! Great cars and even Greater
> People!!! Take care,
> 
> Bluenote


Bluenote,
Thanks for clearly demonstrating to me yesterday on why I need to spend another $500.00+ on a MS-8 for my build. :mean:

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## USDMBB (Sep 3, 2011)

Congats to all the winners yesterday!! Wanted to thank Scott and Vince for letting me listen to their cars! Bret nice to meet you,hope too see you in the lanes next year!


----------



## JBishop (Oct 8, 2009)

PPi art collector it was nice to meet you. Feel free to email me if you have any questions. I will be more than happy to help any way I can. Bing and Aubrey wonderful show. Also if my calculations are right that put me at the highest point total in street in the whole nation of Meca. Yes its true this will probably be the last show for the Echo, I wish I could go to finals but I can't afford it, Car does good on gas thank god but there are other expenses. 

Me not competing will free up Greg and Zach to finish their cars HINt HInt.
Looking forward to 2012.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

A few random pics from yesterday's event.
If I missed your car, it was not on purpose.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

A few more.

Btw, I learned yesterday anymore than one NOS Energy drink is too many even if they're free.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I made it home safe and sound. 


I had a good time and it was really nice to see all of you again.


I applied Matt B's advice and Damn if he wasn't right.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Some GREAT sounding cars at the show this weekend. It was really good seeing everyone out there. I was truly floored by a couple of the cars I had the pleasure of listening to. 

Also, a big congrats to:
- Jim Bishop - Street Class
- Troy Cloward - Mod Street Class
- David Mennie - Modified (It was really nice to finally get to hear this truck. Believe the hype guys!)
- Scott Welch - Modex Class
- Vince Miranda - Master Class (and about 28 other things too!  )

You guys all deserved the 1st place finishes. Wow is all I can say.

Bing and Aubrey, thanks to both of you as this event would not have happened without you. People like you two are the reason I continue to come out and support MECA. It's very much of a family feeling out there and I dig that.

Bret, great to finally meet you in person buddy. I really enjoyed getting to demo Scott's Charger with you. And DON'T waste your money on an MS-8!!  We'll get you a proper DSP unit and get it dialed in. Hehe. 

I hope to see some of you at Finals in TN next month. I'm really looking forward to my first time judging the "Big Show."


----------



## killahsharksjc (Apr 30, 2009)

I had a great time.... I wish I would of placed higher but hey you can't win them all.. lol.. thanks to all that made this happen(Bing Aubrey etc).... I'm glad to be able to come out and have a good time... Thanks to Matt for giving me the best feedback... Also to the guy in the Toyota Solora PM me.... and the guy from Visialia in the conv Mustang ... I keep forgetting your name.. pm me also....


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i think its idiotloserkid in the mustang...thats his real name. 

lol jk its Derrick in the mustang. if hes not on here then just PM Scott, SQ Hemi


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

killahsharksjc said:


> Thanks to Matt for giving me the best feedback.


I want to second this, Matt gave me some great feedback!


----------



## killahsharksjc (Apr 30, 2009)

michaelsil1 said:


> I want to second this, Matt gave me some great feedback!


The reason why I point it out is because the other two judges gave me no verbal feedback and my score sheets were far from eachother in feedback from the other two judges.. and rumor was Matt is a tough judge... lol...


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

It was so great to see all of the SQ competitors out there again. I missed all of you guys, (judges too). I wished I could of hung out more and gotten some real SQ demos, Lord knows I need to hear some real SQ to give me some idea of what to tune too. I hope we have at least one SQ only show next season and then I can just chill and hang out instead of listening to all that BOOM BOOM BOOM all day.

Jim and Zach thanks for the feedback and compliments I know I got a TON of work to do. 

Scott, we'll get together next time for a demo.


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Bluenote,
> Thanks for clearly demonstrating to me yesterday on why I need to spend another $500.00+ on a MS-8 for my build. :mean:
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Bret, it was great meeting you as well! Good luck with the build And I look forward to seeing the progress pics. After the show I retuned based on judges recommendations and I've got a whole new animal now. That MS8 is a lot of fun


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Bluenote said:


> Bret, it was great meeting you as well! Good luck with the build And I look forward to seeing the progress pics. After the show I retuned based on judges recommendations and I've got a whole new animal now. That MS8 is a lot of fun


You're killing me; you know that right? 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Black05Hemi (May 10, 2010)

I'm really proud of winning two years in a row...Zach, I look forward to you getting back in the lanes next year...I'm starting shortly on getting ready, always trying to improve

Bret, great meeting you...You left without listening to my cars?

Here's my trophies from the last two State Finals...They are my favorite of all the ones i've won the past two years


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Black05Hemi said:


> I'm really proud of winning two years in a row...Zach, I look forward to you getting back in the lanes next year...I'm starting shortly on getting ready, always trying to improve
> 
> Bret, great meeting you...You left without listening to my cars?
> 
> Here's my trophies from the last two State Finals...They are my favorite of all the ones i've won the past two years


David,
Ran out of time.
Had to drive back to Placerville for my daughter's 16th birthday.
Maybe next round.
Definitely enjoyed talking with you though.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Black05Hemi (May 10, 2010)

Understood, it was great meeting you...


----------



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

Pics my photgraher took are posted here:
Audio - Xperts Gallery :: Events
Sign up for our newsletter on the main page to keep posted on the next MECA event in Vacaville in the next 60 days!
Enjoy!
gf


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

killahsharksjc said:


> The reason why I point it out is because the other two judges gave me no verbal feedback and my score sheets were far from eachother in feedback from the other two judges.. and rumor was Matt is a tough judge... lol...


We were told not to give any feedback until after the show. I usually try to spend some time with everyone, but we were specifically asked not to that day.

I would have definately spent some time with people after if we didn't have to jump back in the car and head home as soon as judging was done.


----------



## killahsharksjc (Apr 30, 2009)

monkeyboy said:


> We were told not to give any feedback until after the show. I usually try to spend some time with everyone, but we were specifically asked not to that day.
> 
> I would have definately spent some time with people after if we didn't have to jump back in the car and head home as soon as judging was done.


No worries over here.... I'm sure everybody is happy with the end results... I'm still new at competeing so any and all feedback is what I was looking for.......


----------



## jrs1006 (Sep 19, 2010)

second event I miss. Can someone ping me for the next one.


----------



## totalmayhem (Apr 14, 2011)

congrats to all. I wish I couldve been there


----------



## Mr. Randy (Apr 21, 2006)

Congrats to all!  Im hoping to compete for the first time next year...and get to put faces on all the members here.


----------



## Black05Hemi (May 10, 2010)

Mr. Randy I live in Tustin too


----------



## Mr. Randy (Apr 21, 2006)

Black05Hemi said:


> Mr. Randy I live in Tustin too


Nice, I think we met before but at the time you lived somewhere else. i sold you the tru line driver.


----------

